
Starting 2019, If Your Film Isn’t Diverse,It Won’t Be Eligible for a BAFTA Award - evolve2k
http://www.slate.com/blogs/browbeat/2016/12/19/the_bafta_awards_will_exclude_films_that_are_not_diverse_starting_in_2019.html
======
internaut
You should see British 16-20th century period documentaries. I don't watch
them anymore because the cognitive dissonance is overwhelming

